# Yiquan



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been reading a lot about Yiquan lately and I thought others may find this interesting.

New free e-book "Yiquan. Kung Fu Revolution" is now available for download
http://www.yiquan.pl/engstart.html

Video Clips
http://www.yiquan.pl/engclips.html


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 22, 2007)

I had thought that Yiquan was a pared down version of xingyi.  Certainly at my old university where a class has been taught for the last few years it appears that way.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> I had thought that Yiquan was a pared down version of xingyi. Certainly at my old university where a class has been taught for the last few years it appears that way.


 
I originally thought that to but from what I now understand and what the free e-book says it isn't really, anymore than JKD is a paired down form of Wing Chun.

It does come from Xingyi however and apparently as its founder Wang Xiangzhai progressed it went further and further away form Xingyi and traditional training and started looking at things more as what he called scientific. And it appears to have a whole lot more standing practice than Xingyiquan too.


----------



## East Winds (Feb 23, 2007)

I first studied Yiquan (Da Cheng Chuan) in 1995 with Master Lam Kam Chuen in London. I subsequently worked with another renowned teacher in England and love every minute of it. Although my main discipline is Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan, my second (and only other discipline now) is Yiquan. Can thoroughly recommend it to anyone. Incidentaly I have only ever done a tiny bit of Xingyi and really saw no connection between the two. Perhaps I didn't do enough Xingyi :erg:

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2007)

East Winds said:


> I first studied Yiquan (Da Cheng Chuan) in 1995 with Master Lam Kam Chuen in London. I subsequently worked with another renowned teacher in England and love every minute of it. Although my main discipline is Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan, my second (and only other discipline now) is Yiquan. Can thoroughly recommend it to anyone. Incidentaly I have only ever done a tiny bit of Xingyi and really saw no connection between the two. Perhaps I didn't do enough Xingyi :erg:
> 
> Very best wishes


 
From what I have seen of it in application I see little connection to Xingyi as well, but I don't do Yiquan. I do however see a similarity in the standing practices and some of the 2 person forms. But in actual application, although it does appear to be rather effective, it does not look much like Xingyi. 

But Wang Xiangzhai was very accomplished at Xingyi before developing Yiquan


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 23, 2007)

I like this Yiquan site, and have downloaded some of their educational materials. 


http://yiquan.chinamartialarts.net/   :ultracool


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 24, 2007)

TaiChiTJ said:


> I like this Yiquan site, and have downloaded some of their educational materials.
> 
> 
> http://yiquan.chinamartialarts.net/ :ultracool


 
Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## East Winds (Feb 26, 2007)

I attended a Yiquan (Da Cheng Chuan) workshop in London in 1998 where Grandmaster Yu Yong Nian had been invited over by his student Master Lam Kam Chuen. It was a truly awsome experience.  Professor Yu spent some time with each student correcting postures and it was amazing how the slightest "tweak" could alter the whole standing process. This proved to me beyond doubt that the you cannot really study Yiquan without a knowledable teacher.

Very best wishes


----------



## Trent (Mar 3, 2007)

East Winds said:


> I attended a Yiquan (Da Cheng Chuan) workshop in London in 1998 where Grandmaster Yu Yong Nian had been invited over by his student Master Lam Kam Chuen. It was a truly awsome experience.  Professor Yu spent some time with each student correcting postures and it was amazing how the slightest "tweak" could alter the whole standing process. This proved to me beyond doubt that the you cannot really study Yiquan without a knowledable teacher.
> 
> Very best wishes



Yes, Yiquan appears to be very subtle and with little formal external movement would require much personal instruction.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2007)

Yi Quan YB in Hong Kong 1




 
Yi Quan Martial Arts Yao Cheng Rong


----------

